# Kernel power error 41 system reboots automatically



## richett1 (Feb 6, 2010)

OS- WIN7 (build 7600, all updates from windows update)
:x86
System age: 2 weeks old; self build
OS age: 3 days old (but tried 64 bit too)
CPU: AMD Phenom II 965 (HDZ965FBGM)
Video: Tried both Nvidia GT210 and onboard video
MB: Biostar TA790GX A3+
PS: Raidmax 630 watts (RX630Z); also tried Antec Earthwatts 80 (500Watt)

Issue: System reboots on it's own. I have turned off auto system reboot on progam crash, so it seems like it's not a program crash.

I can make the system error happen quickly (less than 1 minute) when I visit http://www.soundblaster.com/worldofwarcraft/demo/welcome.aspx (it's a flash driven page)

Reboot also happens, but much less frequent when playing COD4 and a few times it happend less than a minute after windows 7 started.

Things to note. The Biostar board can run 1066/1333 DDR3 and 1600 overclocked speeds and I have Patriot 1600 DDR3 RAM. I've tried running the ram at all 3 speeds, but issue remains.

CPU temp gets to about 42 deg. C as noted in the BIOS

Latest BIOS and drivers installed.

I've tried two power supplies 630 Watt Raidmax and 500 watt Antec.

I've tried using only onboard video (uninstalled the Nvidia GT210, not just took it out of the MB). When I used the Nvidia card I made sure onboard video was off in the BIOS.

I tried 64bit Win7 Ultimate and 32 bit, but both have same issue.

Took the system to Frys Electronics and worked with an A+ certified tech for 30 min. . He set the CPU/RAM to automatically change voltages as needed. Got home and problem persists.

I've also just used BIOS defaults, but that doesn't help either.

I turned off the onboard sound in the BIOS, but error still happens. Tried turning off sound drivers in device manager.

I did the extended memory check (utility you can use just before windows starts up) and that showed no errors.

Maybe the motherboard and memory don't work well together or maybe Win7 is still a little buggy. I don't have the means to replace the RAM or the OS unfortunately. I guess I could return the MB/CPU/RAM.

thanks for any help
Mike


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

No evidence of BSOD's - so this is most likely a hardware issue (IMO)

Try this:
Open the case (don't go inside the case!) and run the system until it crashes.
Unplug the system from the wall, grab hold of a piece of metal on the case with one hand.
With the other hand *CAREFULLY* poke around inside the case. Check the video card, CPU, northbridge, southbridge, and RAM (at a minimum). If you find anything that's likely to burn your finger, make a note of that.

Beyond that, I see lot's of errors for a udom and udom_microdom.cpp
They seem related to this - but I have no clue what it is: http://www.w3.org/TR/SVGMobile12/svgudom.html


----------



## richett1 (Feb 6, 2010)

An update:

Replaced the RAM, MB and CPU with new componets, but all same hardware. Kernal Power Error persists. I'm convinced at this point that it's likely the RAM. I"m running Patriot 1600 DDR3 RAM. As noted above I've tried everything except new hard drive. Literally everything else including the DVD RW ROM has been replaced including 32bit vs 64 bit operation system. It is so sad, but since this motherboard CPU combo has been around for a while I have to say it's the RAM that is not compatible or like other's have eluded Win7 just doesn't work well with all the hardware combos out there. So sad.. but I'll report back if I can get the problem fixed.


----------



## richett1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok... solution seems to have been found. First off not sure if it's a RAM issue or not, but what seems to be a good work around is to go into the BIOS and turn G.P.U Phase Mode to [Off]. The default is [Auto]. This pic im posting came from the following website http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=322439 . The numbers 1,2,3,4 show something called the Phase Status, where 2 is greyed out. In my system the 2 has a green background if I turn [Off] G.P.U Phase Mode and it's grey when it's set to [Auto]. I saw someone else who had 1-8 all green, but I don't know why they have 8 vs my 4. Maybe they had 2 quad core CPUs, but that's a guess.










I tried to find out more about this G.P.U Phase Control. It sounds related to a video card, but it shows info on the CPU, so I don't know yet.

If anyone knows more about this BIOS setting I'd like to find out more.

HOpe this helps someone out there.

Mike


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

BIOS forum: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/
Video card forum: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/


----------



## richett1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Turns out G.P.U. stands for Green Power Utility. It's supposed to manage power to the CPU so that it's not wasting electricity when the extra power isn't needed.

Obviously, it wasn't doing it's job on my Phenom 965 CPU. I think mine is the 125 watt version (but there is a 140 watt version). I'm not sure the BIOS was upgraded such that this utility delievers enough power to the CPU since this is newest by AMD and has higher power requirements than earlier models.

Anyway turn G.P.U off if your having kernel 41 erriors.


----------

